# The Washer Women



## littleowl (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Jul 6, 2016)

....and I think I have it bad because I have to schlep my laundry up to the RV park laundry room.......   

Where are these statues?  They're wonderful!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 6, 2016)

Love the clogs but glad I don't have to wear them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like the two on the steps are gossiping. lol Great photos.


----------



## ossian (Jul 7, 2016)

Those are great. I love how natural they are.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice photos.  They remind me of these shots I took in Calgary, some 10 years ago, commemorating that "Women are Persons".


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2016)

Great photos all.


----------

